# REVIEW- Integrated Engineering Stage 1 ECU High Torque with DSG Transmission Tune & Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

REVIEW- Integrated Engineering Stage 1 ECU High Torque with DSG Transmission Tune & Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake

RJK S3 Photo Shoot by Jon Stuver, on Flickr

So I just received my IE DIY Flash Tool and IE Gen 3 Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake. So the first thing I did was download the IE software and connect my flash tool to my S3. I selected the Stage 1 High Torque 93 octane option and then the DSG Transmission Tune with 4000k launch control. It took about half an hour or 45 minutes to send the flash over. Make sure you connect a battery charger while it is flashing per the IE flash tool that tells you to do so on the screen. The Flash Tool is very easy to use. Basically you just connect the tool to your computer and then to vehicle. The program walks you through everything very easily.

While the tune was being programmed, I took out the stock air box and installed the IE Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake. Very easy to install and honestly this thing fits very well. I previously owned an APR Carbon Fiber Intake and think that this intake fits a lot better. This thing sounds a lot better too, but we will get to that. The overall quality of the intake is gorgeous, it’s a very nice looking piece and looks great when you pop the hood.

IE Carbon Fiber Intake by Jon Stuver, on Flickr

At this point the ECU & TCU flashes have been done, the Intake is installed, and it’s time to go for the first test drive. I start the vehicle up and everything is working as normal. The first thing that I notice is a nicer sound from the intake upon start. The second thing was that when I put the vehicle into Drive it now shows up D1. Though it is not in manual mode it is very nice that you always know what gear you are in. Manual mode also shows you a shift light for when you should upshift to get good fuel consumption which is also nice.

C6B017C6-4F84-4854-A767-F2846B82B307 by Jon Stuver, on Flickr

The extra power is INSANE! I started off in just regular Drive and the power in Drive is a great improvement. More linear and more power all through the power band. Sport is even better! Your RPM’s are always a bit higher which makes it much more responsive. I have had tunes on multiple VW/Audi vehicles in the past and think that this is the best one I have had. That being said, this vehicle probably has the most potential out of those vehicles too. Next thing I did was try launch control. Now keep in mind I have my 20” HRE wheels on with Max Performance Summer Tires and it is in the 40 degree area. But, IT SPINS ALL FOUR TIRES! This ECU/TCU and intake have really changed the car. I got sideways last night in the rain and felt like Ken Block. It has made a relatively fun vehicle a very fun vehicle. 

For people who are looking for extra power this is the way to go. The customer service from IE and the quality of all of their parts that I have seen is really impressive. 

WARNING- the tune will give you the itch to want more and more power. I am already anticipating the Intercooler and a down pipe so I can go Stage 2 104 octane. STAY TUNED.

I am planning to try to get some video soon in car and possibly even outside. I will post them up here once they are complete.

RJK S3 Photo Shoot by Jon Stuver, on Flickr


----------

